# Some "avant garde" looks . . .



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

Halloween weekend







Christina's Viva Glam V look recreated for the AIDS Walk






Randomness . . .




































-y skin is FOREVER dry and it never takes very well to being covered completely with any kind of foundation.

Harajuku girl (for work)










Madame B Masks(again for work)
















Recreating the look I did for Halloween facechart competition:


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow.talent.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 24, 2005)

I love the 3rd one from the top.  You are soooo talented.  I hope you become a pro mac artist like the ones on the website.


----------



## Neptune870 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow. that's all I have to say. AMAZINGGGGG lol you rock


----------



## hazelinsight (Nov 24, 2005)

I love your work. LOL I saw ya pics on myspace and you have so much individuality. You are a great makeup artist and the pic with the butterfly is amazing


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 24, 2005)

Your creativity is really inspiring. They are gorgeous, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahhh Sonrisa these are amazing!! I've been trying to access your LJ for makeup but I can't get to the looks. My name on there is ruby_soho67 or just ruby_soho. I signed up just so I could access all your pictures! I dream of being as good as you!


----------



## crimsonette (Nov 24, 2005)

the butterfly is beautiful! and your face may be dry in the one with the feathery black eye make-up/pink lips, but your face is INCREDIBLE in this picture. WOW!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Nov 24, 2005)

wow i love it all crazy creative and hotness


----------



## sherrence (Nov 24, 2005)

My fav is the porcelain face with the fuschia lips and feathery black eyes.  Wow!


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 24, 2005)

I LOVE them all!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 24, 2005)

You are soooo talanted.


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 24, 2005)

Absolutely amazing! I love the butterfly and halloween look!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 24, 2005)

i love them all, they're so stunning.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 24, 2005)

You are amazing.


----------



## user4 (Nov 24, 2005)

omg risa... this is WOW... honestly made my jaw drop!!! the butterfly looks amazing... me and my cuz were in awe!!! DAMN!!! cant wait for more!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Nov 24, 2005)

Some of the best work i have ever seen....Pure perfection


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_omg risa... this is WOW... honestly made my jaw drop!!! the butterfly looks amazing... me and my cuz were in awe!!! DAMN!!! cant wait for more!!!_

 
eh I actually wish I had gotten better pictures of it when it was freshly applied. Those were taken after I got home from work so the black is a little smeared from me itching my face. But thanks! These are a *little* better . . .

My super awesome trainer, Daniel and I.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Ahhh Sonrisa these are amazing!! I've been trying to access your LJ for makeup but I can't get to the looks. My name on there is ruby_soho67 or just ruby_soho. I signed up just so I could access all your pictures! I dream of being as good as you!_

 
Sorry about that. I've been lagging on adding people to the friends list. You're not missing much though, I haven't posted in awhile. I've noticed that recently I've lost the desire to apply makeup on myself. I love it on other people, but for the past few weeks I've been wearing some variation of Soft Brown, Texture, Dazzlelight etc and then red/wine/pink lips.


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 24, 2005)

O-M-F-G.
amazing, you're so creative and talented!!!  i love pics 3, 4 and 6 =)
great job!!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Nov 24, 2005)

you do the coolest looks! that last one looks just like the face chart!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Nov 25, 2005)

you are amazinggggggg! i LOVEE these:

<IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Nslayved/events/aidswalk/7.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Nslayved/Makeup%20Art/bluepeep/951.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Nslayved/Makeup%20Art/avantgarde/150l.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Nslayved/Makeup%20Art/tribaltiger/58.jpg">

they are my fav. =] just letting you know!
<33


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Nov 25, 2005)

oops.. 

well since that didn't work

pictures: 2, 3, 7, 15

if that made sense ? haha


----------



## DearDementia (Nov 25, 2005)

These are all very beautiful. You have alot of talent.
I hope to be as good as you someday.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Nov 25, 2005)

Risa - 

Absolutely stunning, as usual....You work belongs in an art gallery.  You are such a superb artist!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 25, 2005)

Your Halloween facechart competition face is truelly awesome!! It reminds me of the Maori tribal face tattoos. Gorgeous!
You have such amazing tallent!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 25, 2005)

as i said on your LJ journal, u r AMAZINGLY talented!


----------



## breathless (Nov 25, 2005)

you are seriously amazing! too great for words to even say!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 25, 2005)

did you ever go to school to be so uber-talented, risa??  your looks are mind-blowing.  may i ask what you used on your lips on your VG christina look?  TIA!


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 25, 2005)

you do a great job hun =)


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_did you ever go to school to be so uber-talented, risa??  your looks are mind-blowing.  may i ask what you used on your lips on your VG christina look?  TIA!_

 

No school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And technically, I'm still quite the beginner. Viva Glam V!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## veilchen (Nov 25, 2005)

That's really amazing!! These looks are the perfect proof that make-up is a form of art. And what a beautiful one!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 25, 2005)

You are incredibly talented and artistic, it is amazing. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, i can't say something. super looks.


----------



## Pei (Nov 25, 2005)

Totally KicKAss!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow! you should do makeup for the movies!


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 25, 2005)

OMFG!! That's amazing!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 25, 2005)

You are great!!!! I love all of your fotds!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 25, 2005)

Absolutely awesome, words fail me to say any more than that.
I wish I had an ounce of your talent....I truly do.


----------



## KJam (Nov 25, 2005)

Usually avant garde makes me focus on the artistry of it - it's usually so different, I can't relate it outside of that. However, this is so sexy and hot as well as being artistic! You have some crazy talent - I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow....I like them all.  Very nice.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 25, 2005)

gooosh you're amazing <3


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 25, 2005)

you look SO HOT here


----------



## stacey (Nov 25, 2005)

you amaze me.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 25, 2005)

Whoa.   I aspire to maybe have half of your talent one day.


----------



## mjalomo (Nov 25, 2005)

I love all of them.  On average, how long does it take you to re-create a MAC look on yourself?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I love all of them.  On average, how long does it take you to re-create a MAC look on yourself?_

 

a mac look? Those are pretty simple because there's no thinking required. You just do. Like this morning was a breeze because we had to wear WTL looks. I did "Etiquette" which took me 10 minutes total. However, I should say that if it's a more detailed look, of course, it's gonna take longer. Like the VGV took me about 30 minutes. The butterfly mask (which I created, yet based off of a half mask in our update books) took me about 45 min -1 hour.


----------



## MacLover (Nov 25, 2005)

WOW!!!!

You have got AMAZING talent!  I wish I could do creative looks like these!


----------



## ladida (Nov 26, 2005)

I am so in awe.  Those were fantastic looks done incredibly well.  I can't wait for when you post new threads.  Your halloween facechart one was freakin awesome and some of those random ones... Well, all I can say is you've got incredible talent and I am in awe (I'm repeating myself so I'll stop).


----------



## mallory (Nov 26, 2005)

I love it when you post pics! You look so hot in the pink/purple punk rock outfit pic! MORE MORE MORE Looking at your talent is so much fun.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 27, 2005)

Risa- you have some wicked awesome talent...!!!!!!!   Simply amazing.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG you are sooooooooooooooo talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very jealous about you <3


----------



## colormust (Nov 27, 2005)

you are just simply amazing. love all the looks


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 27, 2005)

3 6 7 8 are my favs


----------



## asjdfkl (Nov 27, 2005)

Utterly amazing. I am floored.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 27, 2005)

HOLYFUCKINSHIT!I love you.


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 27, 2005)

The butterfly look is AMAZING. It's so artistic.


----------



## Stina (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! Just incredibly amazing and beautiful!  Can I ask what you used in the 7th and 8th pictures?


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stina* 
_Wow! Just incredibly amazing and beautiful!  Can I ask what you used in the 7th and 8th pictures?_

 
Of course!
Motif, Beautiful iris, Cream De Violet and Orange eyeshadows. And MAC lashes, I just don't remember the #. And thank you!


----------



## lianna (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG! You have really managed to turn applying m/u into an art form! I only wish I could be half as creative as you someday


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Your Make~up Creations Just Blow Me Away


----------



## velvet (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_you look SO HOT here_

 
i would love to know what you are wearing in this picture!
i looooove the look
i love all of them of course, but this one is so hot, i just want to recreate a little of it for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




esp. the lips!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Dec 2, 2005)

Those are unbelievable.  You can tell that you really are a true artist and not just someone who dabbles in makeup.  Hey, what are the lashes in the picture where you have the pink collar on around your neck?  I love those lashes and would like to buy some.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh my god!!!  Those are just freaking amazing.


----------



## MrsClackett (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_you look SO HOT here_

 
I totally agree!  That picture is pure hotness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I love the butterfly mask too.


----------



## CoralSki (Dec 5, 2005)

Amazing! Nuff said.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to do a portrait this month and have been in the same doldrums as you.  I rarely wear just neutrals and simple, and that is what I am doing most of the time.  

However, seeing your artwork really inspired me again.  So much pressure has made creativity really hard, but your photos have helped me back again!

Thanks for posting.  I just love the colors and your creativity.  It is so inspiring!

Please keep posting now and then, it really helps me keep going when I hit that wall now and then.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Dec 5, 2005)

great! very talented


----------



## lola336 (Dec 5, 2005)

amazing work...i love all of them....my favorite is the one of you in the blue mesh shirt...just something about it. and the butterfly is gorgeous. hmm ...so is ur trainer daniel..hehe


----------



## superzosh (Dec 5, 2005)

You are the coolest!! And I mean it! I love every one of those looks!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 5, 2005)

*speechless & picking jaw up off the floor*


----------



## angelica (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow I love these, such talent


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

You're so talented! I love the butterfly mask. Very cool.


----------



## oblivion (Jul 29, 2006)

i like your work. it's amazing n so creative


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 29, 2006)

God, you're amazing. I love you, haha.


----------



## clocked (Jul 29, 2006)

amaaazing! you are so creative & talented...& you just have a great face for makeup. thanks for posting


----------



## user79 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love these pics! You are amazingly talented, my favorite one is the one with the whispy drawn on grey lashes, it looks so feathery!! How did you do that, what kind of brush and what product? I might try something like that for a street festival I'm going to soon.


----------



## MarniMac (Jul 29, 2006)

OMG...all of them are amazing, but that butterfly face is to die for!


----------

